# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > World-Building >  Worldbuilding Tools?

## Yakk

I'm looking for a tool to make worldbuilding graphs.  The idea is I can put notes about something (a place or a NPC or an adventuring location) and connect it with hyperlinks to other stuff.

Right now I'm considering just using a Wiki, but there aren't great visualization tools for that.

If my locations had "geographic connection" links and I could display every location at a certain "tier" of granularity, plus *only* geographic connections, I could in essence auto-generate a map.

Meanwhile, the fact a location is linked to another due to politics or non-geographical reasons wouldn't show up.

Obsidian note taking app is another option, but it doesn't have the idea of links themselves having types.  I could make each link its own node, but that gets pretty awkward; like "City X has a link that is a water trip from X to Y which has a link to Y" awkward.

Ideally I'd also be able to split each node into "PC knowledge" vs "DM knowledge" nodes, and be able to have a image with links to the nodes; but I don't want to force the image to be first.

Does anyone know of any good tools that could help?

----------


## MrStabby

I wish I did... this is something similar to what i have been looking for for a while.

----------


## Melayl

Wishing for something like this myself. And a way to add hyperlinks to maps, too.

----------


## Yakk

Obsidian with https://github.com/SkepticMystic/breadcrumbs plugin might do the trick.

----------


## CanisLunis

> Obsidian with [removed because no links apparently, even in quotes] plugin might do the trick.


when you say obsidian, are you referring to the website obsidianportal or something else?

----------


## Hof

I'm learning to use Notion.so for this. The lazy DM has some templates.

The site allows for database links and views, automatically generated backlinks and the like. Pretty flexible, but it does have a learning curve. I'm pretty far off from becoming an expert.

Still, it's free. You could check it out.

----------


## Yakk

> when you say obsidian, are you referring to the website obsidianportal or something else?


No -- https://obsidian.md/

----------


## Mechalich

> If my locations had "geographic connection" links and I could display every location at a certain "tier" of granularity, plus *only* geographic connections, I could in essence auto-generate a map.
> 
> Meanwhile, the fact a location is linked to another due to politics or non-geographical reasons wouldn't show up.


So this kind of thing, the layering of geographic information with access to other kinds of information, is what GIS does, broadly. Unfortunately, using it for fictional data is complicated and difficult because you have to build absolutely everything yourself. However, I haven't seriously used GIS in many years. There are free programs to run it now and it may be easier to put together fictional data layers for use.

----------

